# Audi Q7 wheels on VW Atlas



## henoblah (Sep 27, 2020)

I just purchased 19" take offs from a 2018 Audi Q7 and planned on installing them on my 2018 Atlas 6 cyl 4 motion. I was riding on a spare so I put one of the new Audi wheels on my Atlas without the centering rings. Centering rings come in tomorrow. Driving around town and started hearing strange noises. *Pulled over and found that 4 of the 5 VW lugs were gone! *

I can't imagine I'd lose 4 of 5 lugs in 24 hours. Stood on the lug wrench when I tightened them.

Do I need longer lugs? Searched internet and found lug size for VW Atlas is 28mm. Found two sizes, 28mm & 37mm, for the Q7.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

henoblah said:


> Stood on the lug wrench when I tightened them.













Buy a torque wrench


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Buy a torque wrench


and don't stand on it ....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's probably not using the centering rings also.

But click type torque wrench. Torque is in the owners manual

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I would think you would want to make sure the rings are installed, make sure the lug nuts are shaped correctly for the rim (conical, tapered, etc) and that you get 10 full turns on. And yeah maybe get a torque wrench


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it is really funny that you folks think a torque wrench is necessary......


----------

